# Sticky  Socionics Video Interaction Thread



## Zero11

Kanerou said:


> You would be far more comprehendable if you used the correct notation for each system.


Goddamn her movements are the same :shocked:

Kanerou would be a IEI on Ti mode this would be introverted judgment but because she is a feeler led her to being typed as EII (Fi leading). Her typing in MBTI as a SEI correlate is also understandable if she is an IEI.

She does this cunning(Ni) not concerning(Si) eye-drifts to the left (right on the screen) very often. I need to make a comparison video :mellow: or more.

Satisfied?


----------



## Kanerou

Zero11 said:


> Goddamn her movements are the same :shocked:
> 
> Kanerou would be a IEI on Ti mode this would be introverted judgment but because she is a feeler led her to being typed as EII (Fi leading). Her typing in MBTI as a SEI correlate is also understandable if she is an IEI.
> 
> She does this cunning(Ni) not concerning(Si) eye-drifts to the left (right on the screen) very often. I need to make a comparison video :mellow: or more.
> 
> Satisfied?


Much better, thank you. SEI's not an MBTI type, though. 

I disagree on your method of differentiating Ni and Si. Do you have any better evidence for it?


----------



## Zero11

Kanerou said:


> Much better, thank you. SEI's not an MBTI type, though.
> 
> I disagree on your method of differentiating Ni and Si. Do you have any better evidence for it?


You said that you typed ISFJ in MBTI that would make an SEI.

I "stole" it form Pod´Lair (I´m not part of it) it is described in the videos Nyy´xai (Ne Fi) and nai´Zyy (Ni Te) of Typology Town. The summary that I wrote about it is on my Netbook (on the 24th December my Mainboard died and I was forced to use it until the new parts were delivered) and I´m to lazy to turn it on now. You can PM me if there is further interest :wink:

It´s not unusual that you disagree on "my" typing method it´s still in an experimental phase. But you are definetely the same type as Pneumoceptor. I could recognize some of your movements in myself.


----------



## Kanerou

Zero11 said:


> You said that you typed ISFJ in MBTI that would make an SEI.


I did not say that. In fact, see a couple of posts ago where I specifically mentioned that I do _not_ type ISFJ.



> I "stole" it form Pod´Lair (I´m not part of it) it is described in the videos Nyy´xai (Ne Fi) and nai´Zyy (Ni Te) of Typology Town. The summary that I wrote about it is on my Netbook (on the 24th December my Mainboard died and I was forced to use it until the new parts were delivered) and I´m to lazy to turn it on now. You can PM me if there is further interest :wink:


Ah. Yeah, nothing I trust to be accurate.



> But you are definetely the same type as Pneumoceptor. I could recognize some of your movements in myself.


I don't really know that person. Someone you type IEI?


----------



## Zero11

Kanerou said:


> I did not say that. In fact, see a couple of posts ago where I specifically mentioned that I do _not_ type ISFJ.


Okay and whats your MBTI type?



> I don't really know that person. Someone you type IEI?


She is making the MBTI video interaction series - the thread is stickied in the Myers Briggs Forum. I wasn´t the one that typed her but she is labeled as INFJ and it seems to makes sense.


----------



## Kanerou

Zero11 said:


> Okay and whats your MBTI type?


I'm Si-dom; auxiliary function is currently unknown.



> She is making the MBTI video interaction series - the thread is stickied in the Myers Briggs Forum. I wasn´t the one that typed her but she is labeled as INFJ and it seems to makes sense.


Does she have a Socionic type? If not, why mention the comparison? (I mean that as a genuine question, not a criticism.)


----------



## Zero11

Kanerou said:


> Does she have a Socionic type? If not, why mention the comparison? (I mean that as a genuine question, not a criticism.)


Not that I know of it. But I translate the types as you know and so I view her as IEI.


----------



## Kanerou

Zero11 said:


> Not that I know of it. But I translate the types as you know and so I view her as IEI.


In that case, the conclusion behind the observation isn't worth much to me. That aside, I'm pretty blatantly Fi.


----------



## Zero11

Kanerou said:


> In that case, the conclusion behind the observation isn't worth much to me. That aside, I'm pretty blatantly Fi.


You are but thats not Fi thats a emphasis on something that looks or is supposed to look like Fi. Only because you adopted ESI like behaivour does not makes you an ESI your Ti emphasis is too high for that. Such a mask is really creating a problem in the typing process. 

This is my current perception of you (it´s not final but I´m pretty sure)

ESI like:


Kanerou said:


> I don't recall asking for your help
> 
> And you accept it because it fits into yours.


You talk like a Fi-dom but your structure on that in the video was Ni-dom. I don´t know why are you acting like that or if I´m just plain wrong but thats my honest impression.


----------



## Kanerou

Zero11 said:


> You are but thats not Fi thats a emphasis on something that looks or is supposed to look like Fi.


Go back and read up on Socionics Fi. 



> Only because you adopted ESI like behaivour does not makes you an ESI your Ti emphasis is too high for that. Such a mask is really creating a problem in the typing process.


Excuse you? You do realize that I've never called myself ESI?



> This is my current perception of you (it´s not final but I´m pretty sure)
> 
> ESI like:
> 
> 
> You talk like a Fi-dom but your structure on that in the video was Ni-dom. I don´t know why are you acting like that or if I´m just plain wrong but thats my honest impression.


I'm being myself. Frankly, I don't give a damn whether the way my eyes move makes you think I'm Ni. Come back when you have stronger evidence and can think up a better excuse for your inaccuracies than that I'm deliberately misrepresenting myself (which, frankly, is incredibly insulting).


----------



## Zero11

As expected.


----------



## Kanerou

Zero11 said:


> As expected.


Right. I couldn't be genuinely pissed off by your blaming me for your own lack of understanding (and by accusing me of putting on a mask, no less). My behavior surely couldn't be motivated by my quickly-disappearing respect for you based on your latest offense. It's all merely an act meant to deceive you.


----------



## echidna1000

^^ This is all pretty Introverted Ethics to me.


----------



## Lady Lullaby

As an IEI I really think there would have been much more resonance between Kanerou and I if she were also IEI. I do believe she is an Fi-dom.....I'd guess ISFP in MBTI and perhaps she could also be INFP. As far as Socionics is concerned, I still feel too new to go out on a limb. . .I trust she knows her stuff well enough to sort it out. I hope you keep us posted @_Kanerou_! I am glad our discussion is getting feedback....hopefully others will join in to help flesh this out.


----------



## Zero11

@Lady Lullaby

I´m not convinced of your type but that´s not the point. There wasn´t much resonance between you two but that has nothing to do with typology. So even if you were both the same type there weren´t much agreement in it.


----------



## echidna1000

Zero11 said:


> @_Lady Lullaby_
> 
> I´m not convinced of your type but that´s not the point. There wasn´t much resonance between you two but that has nothing to do with typology. So even if you were both the same type there weren´t much agreement in it.


But as an ILI, @Zero11 finds it hard to be convinced of anything


----------



## Zero11

Jack Oliver Aaron said:


> ^^ This is all pretty Introverted Ethics to me.


Same here but that doesn´t changes that fact what I saw on the video so I am prone to say IEI rather than some Fi leading type. She does not look like one at all. A paradox (oops Ni area) :tongue:



Jack Oliver Aaron said:


> But as an ILI, @_Zero11_ finds it hard to be convinced of anything


Thats true :laughing: but I need to accept to make progression and I accepted her once as IEI but I failed.


----------



## Kanerou

Lady Lullaby said:


> As an IEI I really think there would have been much more resonance between Kanerou and I if she were also IEI. I do believe she is an Fi-dom.....I'd guess ISFP in MBTI and perhaps she could also be INFP.


I'm way more likely to be Si-dom in MBTI. I have some pretty classic Ne-inferior issues. Also, INFP descriptions piss me off (for similar reasons to my problems with Fi+Ne values, actually). 



> As far as Socionics is concerned, I still feel too new to go out on a limb. . .I trust she knows her stuff well enough to sort it out. I hope you keep us posted @_Kanerou_! I am glad our discussion is getting feedback....hopefully others will join in to help flesh this out.


Working on it, anyway. ^.^ The discussion has been basically confined to this subforum thus far, though it's been spread out over this thread and Rim's (which could make it harder to follow). 

@_Jack Oliver Aaron_ Not sure you should blame that on typology.


----------



## echidna1000

Kanerou said:


> @_Jack Oliver Aaron_ Not sure you should blame that on typology.


True, it's a shame I can't understand a word he's saying... a bit like my ILI brother although with my brother it's because he speaks funny rather than types funny.


----------



## Kanerou

Jack Oliver Aaron said:


> *True, it's a shame I can't understand a word he's saying...* a bit like my ILI brother although with my brother it's because he speaks funny rather than types funny.


It can be difficult. I just tend to ask for clarification (albeit often in less-than-polite ways). Anyway, it seems I misread the situation. If he is unsure of her type independently, fine. If he's unsure of her type because he's attempting to use me as an IEI benchmark, then my criticism stands.


----------



## Kanerou

Update: I am back home and available to video chat.


----------



## echidna1000

Kanerou said:


> Update: I am back home and available to video chat.


Me too


----------



## Kanerou

Jack Oliver Aaron said:


> Me too


You available tonight? If so, and you want to chat, PM me.


----------



## Mostly Harmless

I want to do one of these too.


----------



## Sleepy

Lady Lullaby said:


> Had a fun conversation with @_Kanerou_ - Come give us your feedback! (I think I couldn't hear myself with the earbuds in and so I'm talking louder than usual - - oops!)


Lady Lullaby seems EIE to me. Just the impression I get from the video.


----------



## Kanerou

@Zeit We should do a video some time.


----------



## Boolean11

Sleepy said:


> Lady Lullaby seems EIE to me. Just the impression I get from the video.


People are not one dimensional which is the problem, you would think John Maynard Keynes in not ILI in this video:






However Hayek described his intuitive approach to logic as his quasi-identical type, thinking that his internal logical consistency was odd.


----------



## Boolean11

Kanerou said:


> @_Zeit_ We should do a video some time.


You should totally do I'd pay to see it (hoping though that @Zeit is objective in his analysis regardless of what ever type he calls you)


----------



## Zeit

Kanerou said:


> @_Zeit_ We should do a video some time.



How would that work?


----------



## Zeit

Ok - how about 10$ USD, for starters?



Boolean11 said:


> You should totally do I'd *pay* to see it (hoping though that @_Zeit_ is objective in his analysis regardless of what ever type he calls you)


Because I want to be biased for some reason?


----------



## Kanerou

Zeit said:


> How would that work?


We would do a video conference via Google Hangouts. I can record the video to Youtube.



Zeit said:


> Ok - how about 10$ USD, for starters?


Bah... we should charge more than that.


----------



## Boolean11

Kanerou said:


> We would do a video conference via Google Hangouts. I can record the video to Youtube.
> Bah... we should charge more than that.


Agreed I'll just be paying in this, that is a lot of moneyz you know, it took forever to make a shear work of genius:


----------



## itsme45

Zero11 said:


> You said that you typed ISFJ in MBTI that would make an SEI.
> 
> I "stole" it form Pod´Lair (I´m not part of it) it is described in the videos Nyy´xai (Ne Fi) and nai´Zyy (Ni Te) of Typology Town. The summary that I wrote about it is on my Netbook (on the 24th December my Mainboard died and I was forced to use it until the new parts were delivered) and I´m to lazy to turn it on now. You can PM me if there is further interest :wink:


Tbh, I found PodLair a lot of BS... Suffice to say, I once sent in a video and got typed by them as an NF type. 

But then there's a few other things on that site that smell BS to me, e.g. their claims about how if they type someone by their method then that person must definitely be that type even if they don't match the usual descriptions and core definitions of the involved functions at all. They also have the S-bias really bad, only N's are worth anything in their opinion. I could go on 




Sleepy said:


> Lady Lullaby seems EIE to me. Just the impression I get from the video.


Heh just another impression, I don't try to type people much so take this for what it's worth - Lady Lullaby in the video strongly reminds me of a friend of mine who's either IEI or EIE. As for my friend I suspect she's more EIE-Ni or if IEI then lots of Fe.. I'm really surprised at the similarity between these two people though.


----------



## Sleepy

itsme45 said:


> Heh just another impression, I don't try to type people much so take this for what it's worth - Lady Lullaby in the video strongly reminds me of a friend of mine who's either IEI or EIE. As for my friend I suspect she's more EIE-Ni or if IEI then lots of Fe.. I'm really surprised at the similarity between these two people though.



Yes I defenitely think Lady Lullaby is Beta NF. But she seems to use Creative Ni instead of Base Ni. Base Ni sort of just sits there and observes, but creative Ni developes things, words, discussions, situations. I think it's very characteristic of EIE:s that they always find a topic for discussion (demonstrative Ne) and then they develope their thoughts/the discussion in any direction together with whom their talking. It happens in a smooth way, it can be almost hypnothic. Lady Lullaby also seems to have Te role. But I'm not gonna argue about this, because I don't know her, but these are my limited impressions from the video.


----------



## itsme45

Sleepy said:


> Yes I defenitely think Lady Lullaby is Beta NF. But she seems to use Creative Ni instead of Base Ni. Base Ni sort of just sits there and observes, but creative Ni developes things, words, discussions, situations. I think it's very characteristic of EIE:s that they always find a topic for discussion (demonstrative Ne) and then they develope their thoughts/the discussion in any direction together with whom their talking. It happens in a smooth way, it can be almost hypnothic. Lady Lullaby also seems to have Te role. But I'm not gonna argue about this, because I don't know her, but these are my limited impressions from the video.


My friend is just like that too  and I always thought EIE for her until she declared she thought herself more an introvert. No idea about what Te role should look like so no comments on that.


----------



## Zeit

Kanerou said:


> We would do a video conference via Google Hangouts. I can record the video to Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah... we should charge more than that.


oh sorry I left out the rest

10$/30sec 

per person.


----------



## Zero11

itsme45 said:


> They also have the S-bias really bad, only N's are worth anything in their opinion. I could go on


How so?


----------



## itsme45

Zero11 said:


> How so?


Not sure what you're asking about exactly. All that stuff was explicitly stated on their site a few times, you would have to ask them about why they have these opinions.


----------



## Kanerou

Boolean11 said:


> Agreed I'll just be paying in this, that is a lot of moneyz you know, it took forever to make a shear work of genius:
> View attachment 58756


I'd prefer something with a better to-American-$$ exchange rate. Pesos, maybe?


----------



## Boolean11

Kanerou said:


> I'd prefer something with a better to-American-$$ exchange rate. Pesos, maybe?


You can convert it into "American dollars" by voting for Ron Paul, ending the fed. You see I live in a Socialist state with free health care and shit with a random monarch; else I'd or might get my "oligarchy" friend to send you this if he approves.


----------



## Entropic

Word Dispenser said:


> Cool talk!
> 
> I noticed you guys didn't discuss ESE as a possibility for crash. Any reasons for that? I think it's a viable consideration. I know it's kind of ironic, considering he was thinking of Fe-PoLR, but from what I could see, he didn't strike me an Si-base, necessarily.
> 
> It might explain why he feels he's better with Te than his mother (And I didn't think he was necessarily stronger with Te than 2-d). I know that he said that he finds Ti-base to be boring, but it may depend on how it's expressed. I'm probably seeing more Ti-DS possibilities than Ne-DS based on the conversation.


He seemed much more Fi than any ESE I've come across. He definitely felt like a cognitive introvert.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@Word Dispenser
Maybe my mum isnt the best example if Te Polr though. Generation difference can make a big difference, I'm kinda born into computers while she has trouble using even the TV remote controller. So does my dad and he is definetely some thinking ego.
@Entropic
Did you think I could be Te DS ? Hence esi - eii suggestions ? But I'd think if I valued Fi, I'd be more aware of it. 
I agree with being cognitively introverted, but socially more extroverted. I think thats kinda rare, lol. However, i dont have much of inner thoughts, world, detachment etc associated with introversion. 
Its more like I'm miniziming naturally rather than expanding. I like to have a couple of really intersting things than a lot of things.


----------



## Entropic

crashbandicoot said:


> @Word Dispenser
> Maybe my mum isnt the best example if Te Polr though. Generation difference can make a big difference, I'm kinda born into computers while she has trouble using even the TV remote controller. So does my dad and he is definetely some thinking ego.
> @Entropic
> Did you think I could be Te DS ? Hence esi - eii suggestions ? But I'd think if I valued Fi, I'd be more aware of it.
> I agree with being cognitively introverted, but socially more extroverted. I think thats kinda rare, lol. However, i dont have much of inner thoughts, world, detachment etc associated with introversion.
> Its more like I'm miniziming naturally rather than expanding. I like to have a couple of really intersting things than a lot of things.


By Fi I meant that it didn't seem to be your ignoring function.


----------



## counterintuitive

I would.....be up for this. :crazy: But I don't know.

ETA Unless it costs money. Then no.


----------



## Entropic

coagulate said:


> I would.....be up for this. :crazy: But I don't know.
> 
> ETA Unless it costs money. Then no.


No, it doesn't cost anything (outside of paying for a computer with an Internet connection anyway).


----------



## counterintuitive

Entropic said:


> No, it doesn't cost anything (outside of paying for a computer with an Internet connection anyway).


Thanks. My other concern would be with the video being posted publicly on your YouTube channel. I don't have any concerns about you at all actually, for some reason I implicitly trust you, it's just that the video would be public for everyone else to see as well. Also I wouldn't want it floating around in the internet ether, lol, I took my last video down after like 2 weeks. So I would have to think about this, sorry. As usual I seem to have overenthusiastically gotten ahead of myself...


----------



## Entropic

coagulate said:


> Thanks. My other concern would be with the video being posted publicly on your YouTube channel. I don't have any concerns about you at all actually, for some reason I implicitly trust you, it's just that the video would be public for everyone else to see as well. Also I wouldn't want it floating around in the internet ether, lol, I took my last video down after like 2 weeks. So I would have to think about this, sorry. As usual I seem to have overenthusiastically gotten ahead of myself...


It is up to the person to decide whether they want the video the public or not. I understand if people do not wish this for privacy reasons.


----------



## counterintuitive

Entropic said:


> It is up to the person to decide whether they want the video the public or not. I understand if people do not wish this for privacy reasons.


Thanks, I appreciate that. I think it would be fine to post it here for a couple weeks or so, to get others' feedback, and then delete it? Could you do that? Or perhaps I will chicken out, lol.

I'd be very interested in your opinion on my type, though! Please let me know when you would be free...


----------



## Entropic

coagulate said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that. I think it would be fine to post it here for a couple weeks or so, to get others' feedback, and then delete it? Could you do that? Or perhaps I will chicken out, lol.
> 
> I'd be very interested in your opinion on my type, though! Please let me know when you would be free...


I'm free most evenings if you're from the USA.


----------



## counterintuitive

Entropic said:


> I'm free most evenings if you're from the USA.


Ok, I would free as well from like 1000-0200 UTC basically every day. (Evenings for me, but idk for you)

Thanks!!


----------



## counterintuitive

ETA so let's just set a date for like a few days from now? Would that work? I don't want to be too "urgent" about it lol


----------



## Entropic

counterintuitive said:


> ETA so let's just set a date for like a few days from now? Would that work? I don't want to be too "urgent" about it lol


Wow fuck me. I forgot to record the thing. I'm terribly sorry though I guess it doesn't matter so much to you, but what a complete waste of time. Jeez.


----------



## counterintuitive

Entropic said:


> Wow fuck me. I forgot to record the thing. I'm terribly sorry though I guess it doesn't matter so much to you, but what a complete waste of time. Jeez.


Oh. That sucks. :/ Does it post on YouTube automatically? It appears to be here: https://youtu.be/oJ-mx7iJ9WM But it says live stream is starting soon but isn't playing it.

Btw...Thanks again. Sorry for going on and on and taking up like 1.5 hours of your time. :crazy:

Edit: Btw, did you get an "extinguishment" vibe, or is there not enough information to tell? Maybe you'd have to interact with someone over several months/years to tell that, idk.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Soooooo, what conclusion do you guys have come to ?
(if you have)


----------



## counterintuitive

crashbandicoot said:


> Soooooo, what conclusion do you guys have come to ?
> (if you have)


ILE most likely, with small chance of SLE or IEI (but he ruled ESE out and I tend to agree )

ETA: Also we don't think LII, but Alpha NT is most likely, anyway. I don't think LII either fwiw.


----------



## Entropic

counterintuitive said:


> Oh. That sucks. :/ Does it post on YouTube automatically? It appears to be here: https://youtu.be/oJ-mx7iJ9WM But it says live stream is starting soon but isn't playing it.
> 
> Btw...Thanks again. Sorry for going on and on and taking up like 1.5 hours of your time. :crazy:
> 
> Edit: Btw, did you get an "extinguishment" vibe, or is there not enough information to tell? Maybe you'd have to interact with someone over several months/years to tell that, idk.


Nope, that's just the link to the hangout but the video itself is not saved to my account since I didn't record it by going live.

As for vibe, idk, because I find it easier when you interact "normally" with people in a casual sense. I often find that ILEs tend to go in directions of "I came up with this idea" and try to excite you about it, whereas I go "uuh, idk man, sounds interesting but I don't care so much" and thus you kind of extinguish each other. Similarly I think ILEs usually react the same way when I have some sense of metaphor or other symbolic imagery I wish to convey like, "sure, I get it, but that's kind of boring". Can't say for the other end of it though, obviously, since I don't experience that.


----------



## counterintuitive

Entropic said:


> Nope, that's just the link to the hangout but the video itself is not saved to my account since I didn't record it by going live.
> 
> As for vibe, idk, because I find it easier when you interact "normally" with people in a casual sense. I often find that ILEs tend to go in directions of "I came up with this idea" and try to excite you about it, whereas I go "uuh, idk man, sounds interesting but I don't care so much" and thus you kind of extinguish each other. *Similarly I think ILEs usually react the same way when I have some sense of metaphor or other symbolic imagery I wish to convey like, "sure, I get it, but that's kind of boring".* Can't say for the other end of it though, obviously, since I don't experience that.


OK, yeah, that makes sense as extinguishment. The bolded is pretty much how I react to that kind of stuff. Like I said, I can think in terms of symbolism pretty easily but tend to see it as sort of silly, and yeah, seems kind of boring to me. (No offense! )

Thanks again btw. You could charge for this service, lol. I'm serious. Many people on this forum are desperate to be typed and would probably pay.

Btw, I think we have the same cat  Mine is also persistent, lol, she was annoying me for the second half of the video, pawing at / headbutting my legs off-camera. :kitteh:


----------



## soseductive

2crashbandicoot
You are SLE. You are pretty shy about expressing your inner feelings - vulnerable Fi. And you are not well versed in possibilities, so you are doing a research before you go out into THE ARENA - role Ne.


----------



## soseductive

Vulnerable Fi is what bugged me the most about The Last: Naruto The Movie. C'mon, just tell her https://youtu.be/crJ-dSZp52U?t=53s


----------



## Mr inappropriate

soseductive said:


> 2crashbandicoot
> You are SLE. You are pretty shy about expressing your inner feelings - vulnerable Fi. And you are not well versed in possibilities, so you are doing a research before you go out into THE ARENA - role Ne.


Wait what :shocked:

I dont have inner feelings :frustrating:

:sorrow:


----------



## soseductive

crashbandicoot said:


> Wait what :shocked:
> 
> I dont have inner feelings :frustrating:
> 
> :sorrow:


Good, that means i'm not gonna hurt them.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Is this thread active, are they still hiring ?


----------

